# Recipes for cooking blackfin Tuna



## reeltime2luke

Caught some blackfin Tuna last week and was wondering best way to prepare and cook? Recipes? Sushi is NOT an option!


----------



## bostonwhaler

boil and make tuna fish salad...beats tuna out of a can


----------



## scrambler

Marinate in soy sauce, grill.


----------



## hog

Here's ya 10 choices I "cooked up" for ya on the search engines.

Main advice I could give ya, is 
A. I hope you bled'm out good while it was still alive and didn't bruise it to much throwin it on the deck. 
B. Be sure and cut away the dark red meat before you cook it...

Hope you find one you will enjoy...

*
1.**Grilled Blackfin Tuna*
Get a hot cast iron skillet place two tablespoons of sesame seed oil and two tablespoons of sesame seed then add a touch of fresh garlic then sear the tuna. Ideal to have the middle still raw so watch the time on the sear.










*2. Pan Seared Blackfin Tuna*
soy sauce, lime juice, little squirt of sesamee oil, dash of garlic, dash of WASSSAAABIII and coat with black sesamee seeds, and pan sear or lightly grill on each side. Don't overcook.










*3. Blackened Blackfin Tuna*
1 tsp each of Garlic Powder
Onion Powder
Ground Thyme
Ground Red Pepper
Ground Black Pepper
Ground White Pepper
Plus one 1/2 Tblsp Salt (I also threw in some sesame seeds when I made this Friday night)
Heat up an iron skillet til it is super hot. Coat Tuna fillets in blackening mixture. Throw a big piece of butter on the skillet (careful, it will catch on fire) Put fish in pan and cook on each side until blackened. The inside should still be plenty rare
It will be good and spicy so serve with plenty cold










*4. **Grilled Blackfin Tuna*
1/2 cup soy sauce 1/2 cup honey tsp of ginger. Marinate for 1 to 4 hrs, no longer. Roll in seasame seeds, grill for half minuet each side on very hot grill, slice in to thin strips. Even the kids who hate fish loved this. (also put a little lemon on it)










*5.** White Bean, Fennel, and Blackfin Tuna Salad* Home-made Blackfin Tuna salad is a treat for any meal. And because Tobago Wild Blackfin Tuna is virtually mercury free, you can enjoy eating tuna as often as you like. Here's our recipe for a fun version of tuna salad.


3 1/2 cups cooked or canned cannellini or other white beans
8 oz Blackfin Tuna, seared until medium well done
6 T good olive oil
Finely grated zest of 1 lemon
2 cups finely chopped fennel bulb
3 T minced fennel fronds
1/4 c minced red onion or scallion
Salt and pepper to taste
 Sear, Blackfin tuna that has been drizzled with a coating of a good olive oil, sea salt, if available, and freshly cracked pepper, on a very hot skillet, turning on all sides until the outside has browned and the inside is just barely cooked through. Keep the tuna on the lightly cooked side to retain all it's flavor.
Drain beans in a colander, and rinse under cool running water. Transfer to a large, shallow serving bowl.
Cut Blackfin Tuna into 1/2" sections and mix it with the beans. In a small bowl, add olive oil, lemon zest and lemon juice. Mix the dressing with beans and Blackfin Tuna. Mix in minced fennel bulb, fronds, and onion. Season well with salt and pepper.
Serve at room temperature on a bed of lettuce and freshly baked bread. Delicious enough to serve as a cook-ahead meal for guests. Or an appetizer for a dinner party.










*6. Blackfin Tuna Seared* melts in your mouth with a quick searing to seal the salt and pepper into a crust on the outer 1/16th inch. Keep it raw, raw, raw in the center. Serve with wasabi and soy sauce, with mango salsa, on top of a green salad and your favorite salad dressing - anyway is a tuna treat that can't be beat. Or, make your own Blackfin Tuna Salad by searing the tuna a little bit longer (medium doneness) and enjoy tuna salad every day of the week.










*7. **Blackfin Tuna Salad - Stuffed Tomatoes*
12 oz seared Blackfin Tuna, cooked to medium doneness. To cook Blackfin Tuna, rub tuna loin generously with a good olive oil, sea salt if available, and freshly ground green or black pepper. Heat a cast iron skillet or heavy metal pan until very hot. Do not oil the pan, too much oil detracts from the sublime flavors of wild caught Blackfin Tuna. Sear for about 3 minutes total, rolling on all sides until cooked to medium doneness. Do not overcook, as Blackfin Tuna is low in fat and will dry out from overcooking.


1/4 c finely chopped red bell pepper
2 to 3 tablespoons minced red onion
1 clove garlic, minced
1 t capers, drained and minced (optional)
1 T minced fresh cilantro leaves or basil leaves
1 T good olive oil
Juice of 1 lime
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 T balsamic vinegar
1/4 t Tabasco or to taste
Sea salt and freshly ground green or black pepper, if available, to taste
 In a medium bowl, break up tuna into flakes. Add red bell pepper, red onion, garlic, capers, and cilantro or basil leaves; mix together. Blend in olive oil, lime juice, mayonnaise, balsamic vinegar, Tabasco, fresh sea salt if available, and freshly ground black or green pepper. Refrigerate at least 1 hour to let flavors blend.
Fill large scooped out garden fresh tomatoes with the tuna mixture. Can be made ahead of time for a guest lunch. Serve with crusty freshly baked bread and iced tea for a summer treat.
Makes 4 servings.










*8. Citrus Marinade for Blackfin Tuna* (Serves 10)
By Galen Zamora, Executive Chef for Mas (Catalan for "Little Farmhouse")
New York City
Ingredients:


1 orange
1 lemon
1 lime
1" peeled ginger
1 whole shallots peeled
1 clove garlic
1 Tbsp Coriander seed
1 cup balsamic vinegar
1/2 cup soy sauce
1 tsp hot pepper oil (infuse 2-3 scotch bonnet peppers sliced in 1 cup canola oil)
2oz white wine
 Method:
Combine coriander seeds and wine in a small pot and simmer until au sec ("almost dry"). Zest the citrus into a bowl, no pith. Peel and segment the citrus, adding all juice and the segments to the zest. Slice the ginger, shallots and garlic thin and place in bowl with the citrus. Add the coriander seeds and any liquid, hot pepper oil, vinegar and soy sauce. Let everything marinate for about 24 hours. Strain and save the liquid.
Serves tuna raw or seared for presentation (but raw in the center)










*9. **Blackfin Tuna Crudo-when fresh*
(single serving) 
Ingredients:
2 oz Blackfin Tuna
2 Caperberries
1 Tbsp Capers
1 tsp Chopped Red Onions
1 tsp Chopped Basil
1 tsp Chopped Chives
2 Tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 Tbsp White Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tbsp Diced Tomatoes
Sea Salt (to taste)
Cracked Black Pepper (to taste)

procedure:

Slice tuna in thin slices and arrange on chilled plate.
Season with sea salt and pepper
In mixing bowl, combine all the ingredients and check for seasoning.
Drizzle on tuna and sprinkle with chives
Serve immediately










*10. Another grilled Blackfin*
A 30lb blackfin should produce 4 nice quarters. I slice them diagonally at a 45 degree angle to produce larger 1" thick steaks.

After spicing, I've cooked tuna the following ways:
- Grilled, but make sure you put something on the grate to keep the meat from sticking. If you like it seared, cook 90 seconds on each side. Or if you want to cook it through, about 4 minutes on each side will do the trick. The taste changes quite a bit both ways.
- Seared in a pan (easiest). A small/tiny bit of extra virgin olive oil (you don't want too much or the steaks come out oily), in a hot pan, along with spices mixed into the hot oil. Drop your steaks into the oil and sear them, or cook them through. Yummy.

After you steak your quarters, you'll end up with these tail sections that are too small to steak up. Roll them in spices, sear them in the pan or grill, and then slice them up into small cookie-like slices. Feed these to your family/guests with soy sauce for dipping and maybe wasabi, if they like them that way. Other folks will roll them in sesame seeds. Usually I find it easier to eat the slices with chop sticks to keep them from sliding off your fork when you dip them in soy sauce.

*Now that all the recipe ideas are out of the way, and we're all now hungry from reading them..... *
*When do we eat?*








​
Hog


----------



## BEER4BAIT

The less you cook it the better it is  Rare Rare and less than Rare


----------

